# IVF Failed - When can we try again?



## NatalieB (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondered when people have had their next IVF treatment after a failed attempt?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

We were recommended to wait 2 months x

Sorry to hear it didn't work, it's awful. I totally sympathise with you xx


----------



## NatalieB (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Josie. It's not nice at all but trying to look forward and think positively x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, been there myself I know its tough, our clinic want you to have 3 bleeds between cycles, posted a link to a board you might find useful

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

Good luck for next time

L x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

All the clinics vary - often with NHS it will be a six month wait.  It will probably also depend how your ovaries reacted etc so can be individual.

Last year I cycled back to back to back - fresh/FET/fresh - my first cycle (short protocol) there was no et so started down reg for FET a few days after ec and started meds on day 1 for FET.  That failed and I stayed on cyclogest an extra few days so I could start straight after my review if they agreed - which they did.  Short protocol again which was successful.  So from beginning of first cycle to BFP was about 13/14 weeks - pretty hardcore!

I wouldn't necessarily advocate cycling so close together as you need to give yourself time to deal with the emotions each cycle brings.  But I certainly understand the yearning to crack on.  Good luck x


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi,


I had 5 IVFs but the 4th BFN was in Feb 2010 and I started the 5th in March 2010 - that was the only one that ever worked for me, so you don't always need a big gap. Of course individual circumstances vary a lot and you need to be guided by your own clinic.


Good luck!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

My NHS clinic was 2 months, I'd give it 2-3 months personally. It's a lot on your body and a lot of medication. 

Good luck when you try again, keep as positive as you can and get support on this forum. I know it's easier said than done but many of us know how your feeling right now   xx


----------



## NatalieB (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies. 

We are self funding the treatment (v long story!) so I am really unsure what to do. I experienced an early miscarriage so that's also making me wonder! 

We have a follow up appointment soon so it will be my first question. X


----------

